# Watch box for tiny wrist



## laine

Hi! I'm new to the forum, which I found when I was looking on Google for a watch box for a tiny wrist. I saw some threads (all over a year old), but they all consider a small wrist to be about 6.5". But my wrist is just under 6" - between 5.75-6" depending where I measure. It's pretty small. So I'm not sure the recommendations would work.

I have been wearing my dad's old Rolex (1963 date adjust), and my mom recently gave me one of her vintage Cartier watches - a Tank with a leather band. Now that I have two watches, I need to alternate. I found a watch winder for the Rolex, but have been looking for a 3-6 watch storage box for tiny wrist watches. I want to be careful with the Cartier leather band and not stretch it too much so I don't damage the clasp or leather. 

Any suggestions out there? Would really appreciate it. 

thanks!

-laine


----------



## John MS

Isn't pillow size rather than box size most critical? If so my wife who has really tiny wrists just uses a regular watch box. With straps just use the biggest opening. With bracelets just keep them open.


----------



## Likestheshiny

It sounds to me like what you're really asking about is a watch box with smaller pillows. Otherwise, wrist size and watch boxes pretty don't have anything to do with each other. The pillows are cheap -- either source separate ones or buy a box with fluffy, shapeless pillows that accommodate smaller strap lengths. Or, as John MS notes, just leaves the straps on larger settings when you put them in the box.


----------



## Steelerswit

i was wondering how you wore a box? small pillow boxes are all over ebay.


----------



## laine

Likestheshiny said:


> It sounds to me like what you're really asking about is a watch box with smaller pillows. Otherwise, wrist size and watch boxes pretty don't have anything to do with each other. The pillows are cheap -- either source separate ones or buy a box with fluffy, shapeless pillows that accommodate smaller strap lengths. Or, as John MS notes, just leaves the straps on larger settings when you put them in the box.


Yes, thanks for calling that out. I'll edit the post above. I'm interested in recommendations for watch boxes with smaller pillows to accommodate a smaller watchband. It seems all the boxes out there are "men's" boxes, which look to have larger pillows.

Are there any boxes with smaller pillows that people use that they would recommend?

thanks!


----------



## laine

laine said:


> Yes, thanks for calling that out. I'll edit the post above. I'm interested in recommendations for watch boxes with smaller pillows to accommodate a smaller watchband. It seems all the boxes out there are "men's" boxes, which look to have larger pillows.
> 
> Are there any boxes with smaller pillows that people use that they would recommend?
> 
> thanks!


Scratch that - I can't edit my posts. Anyway, as I said, I was curious if anyone has any recommendations for a 3-6 watch box that has small pillows to accommodate watches for a 5.75-6" wrist. Sorry I didn't phrase it right above. All the posts I saw seem to be for 6.5" pillow/watch band sizes.

thanks again!


----------



## skriefal

Unfortunately I have no real recommendations. Most watch boxes seem to work poorly for those with sub-7 inch wrists. Which is odd, since the average US male wrist size is ~7 inches (and the average female wrist size is even smaller). Those of us with less-than-average male wrist sizes are mostly ignored by watch box (and winder) makers. We can either leave our watch bracelets open (and thus making the pillow mostly superfluous, and the watch not really secured in the box), or attempt to permanently compress the foam pillows with rubber bands or other methods (usually doesn't work well), or throw out the pillows and cut new "pillows" from foam sheets purchased elsewhere. :-(


----------



## maylebox

Welcome fellow Oaklander. It might be time to McGuyver something and make your own pillows? Or buy a Pelican box with the foam insert and then just cut custom size foam pillows for your watch bands.


----------



## StufflerMike

Post moved to the right forum. 
Thousands of possibilities on ebay, Amazon, etsy, overstock.


----------



## RobodocX

Dear Laine,

You do make an interesting point that so much of the watch accessory market appears to be aimed squarely at male watch enthusiasts. This differs greatly from the majority of jewelry boxes which are marketed toward women. Aside from perhaps a smaller watch capacity (3-6 watches, you have better self control than I do) and smaller pillows (which I suspect isn't a problem at all), what else are you looking for? Something embellished or simple? How much are you willing to spend?


----------



## RobodocX

laine said:


> Hi! I'm new to the forum, which I found when I was looking on Google for a watch box for a tiny wrist. I saw some threads (all over a year old), but they all consider a small wrist to be about 6.5". But my wrist is just under 6" - between 5.75-6" depending where I measure. It's pretty small. So I'm not sure the recommendations would work.
> 
> I have been wearing my dad's old Rolex (1963 date adjust), and my mom recently gave me one of her vintage Cartier watches - a Tank with a leather band. Now that I have two watches, I need to alternate. I found a watch winder for the Rolex, but have been looking for a 3-6 watch storage box for tiny wrist watches. I want to be careful with the Cartier leather band and not stretch it too much so I don't damage the clasp or leather.
> 
> Any suggestions out there? Would really appreciate it.
> 
> thanks!
> 
> -laine


You are well on your way to a very classy collection. A vintage Rolex and a Cartier Tank makes for a pretty solid foundation! You might consider whether you really need a watch winder for the Rolex. I won't go into all the arguments here for and against but, generally, if you are just going to alternate watches on a daily basis a winder provides no benefit (assuming the power reserve on the rolex is > 24 hours). If you are going to leave the Rolex off for longer periods, there are arguments for letting it run down and "rest" a bit which may cut down on service intervals, etc. The downside is just having to wind it and set the date on a Datejust when you revisit the watch but that's not generally a big deal. For people who have super complicated watches (perpetual calendars, moon phase, etc. that require pushers to set) I can see the benefit more.

How about some pictures of your watches?

Welcome!


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

You have hit upon one of my pet peeves! I have a lot of watch boxes and one 8 slot winder, which has become just a fancy place to hold 'em (because of the above comment and others - I really don't want the extra wear and tear on them).

My problem is the opposite... I have big 'ol 8" wrists and for the strap watches, it's easy to just cinch 'em up till they hold tight on the pillows. My problem is with the bracelet watches, which I have a lot of. They are very loose around the pillows and do not fit in the slots right. For the slots in the winder, I have to use a lot of extra padding under the watches that I also wrap up around the edges, so they do not clang into each other when the winder is running. Because "I like big watches", those flop around on the winder and would probably shorten the life of the winder motors, as well. This solves the problem, but it's ugly as hell! (what... no pix yet?!)



















I just went out and purchased 2 new, extremely fancy watch boxes made from exotic hardwoods, etc. Very high quality. All leather lined with leather pillows, etc. The slots are more than big enough to accommodate my biggest watches... I love these boxes and HATE the pillows! Don't you just love it when the manufacturer says that the box is made to accommodate the larger watches and then the pillows DON'T? When I place the watches on the pillows and then in the box... they roll over! Some even roll upside down (admittedly, most are very top heavy)!! The pillows are about an eighth to a quarter of an inch too narrow and they are sloppy in the slots. Some of my smaller vintage pieces are okay, if I place them very gently into the slots and do not jar them. Like I said, the boxes are drop dead gorgeous... and nearly useless!

The good...










The bad and the ugly...










A rare moment before they all "rolled". Don't touch it!!

I feel ya, man!


----------



## laine

So I saw there are options for small pillows on Amazon & eBay. I was just wondering if anyone had ones they recommend (so I don't have to go through a trial & error process) and if anyone had paired the after-market small pillows with any of the boxes out there.

@RobodocX; - I don't have that many watches currently, so 3-6 is probably fine for now. I have other expensive habits (skiing, biking, golf), so the spending tends to balance out. I will likely be getting at least 4-5 more vintage Cartiers in the future. My mom collects them, and I'm the only daughter (not to get morbid or anything), so presumably could get something that holds 12 watches. I do also have a Raymond Weil Saxo - the first "nice" watch that I got back in 2002, but I seldom wear it and the battery is currently dead.

Frankly, I just want multi-watch storage that accommodates a smaller band. I like the look of the ones with the glass tops, but it doesn't need to be fancy. Many of the "men's ones" are perfectly fine - but the pillows are just too big. So I either need to buy some separate pillows and one of those boxes, getting rid the pillows that come with it, and hoping the small ones I buy fit and don't look like crap.

Or, what looks to be my best option right now, is to buy a couple of the single boxes of Amazon to see if they work, since the pillows seem to be smaller/more flexible (sorry, can't share the link b/c I don't have enough posts in the forum).

If I could find one multi-watch box that would work for 5.75-6" watch bands and it looked good (clean, simple, modern), I'd prob spend about $100 or so on Amazon or eBay. More for something special or custom.

@I Like em BIG ! !; - That box is amazing! I would gladly pay quite a bit more than $100 for an exotic hardwood box like that. Can I ask where you got it? I just did a google search for exotic wood watch box and I see there are some beautiful options out there.

Thanks all for being so nice and welcoming.

-Laine

Here are my watches:


----------



## Shirleyy

Hi Laine, were you ever able to find a watch box that fit your watches? I am running into the same problem now


----------



## brianinCA

I was having the same issue. I went to the local hardware store and bought some foam insulation and cut the width to fit the slots in the watch box. For some of my heavier watches the foam would sag a bit so i double layered the foam and it works like a charm.


----------



## Shirleyy

Ohh wow, great idea! Thanks!


----------



## Rosarito

I have 6.5" wrists and got a Wolf box since a lot of people say the cushions are smaller. However, they were still too big to close my metal bracelet watches. So, I tried this foam roll insulation trick with 3/4" roll. It works pretty well but looks a little shabby. But it's better than having my watches basically laying on the cushions.


----------



## nikitanaz

It's a pity when you buy an item and there is no chance to use it properly.
Last chance is to find a workaround like this.
Huh.


----------



## fizz

I have a similar problem. My wrists are exactly 16mm (approx 6.3 inches) which is too small for most watch box pillows to sufficiently accommodate (i.e. my metal bracelets do not close, my leather ones are fine since I just put the pin in the suitable buckle).

I went with the following:

- Custom wooden watchbox from Etsy.
- Pillows from @watchmamapillows

It's a great combo and I love it.


----------

